# Shooting machine out of conduit



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

What do you think guys? It works all the what out to 100 yards


----------



## GregMcFadden (Apr 3, 2010)

nice!, got some other angle shots of that? I might have to make myself one...


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

cool. I understand the twin rails but am interested in the attachment to the bow specifically. How much does it jump around on the release and what happens to everything (as in does it flail around so much upon the release that the life span will not be long). Congrats on a cool project again.

Rick


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Heres a few more.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Here is a couple more. The machine is steady and accurate all mechanisms work excellent and every thing except the release head was bought at home depot.


----------



## The_Bonecrusher (May 7, 2009)

i like , good job


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

thats pretty slick looking


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for the nice follow up photos with more detail. Excellent project.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey guys forgot to mention it does shoot the same arrow in the same hole every time. Which made tuning my arrows so easy, especially when three of them were so far out of whack. Also we tuned in some of my buddies bows at 80 yards then we made slight adjustments to suit them and they were hitting the bullseye easily. So I just wanted to thank the DIY GUYS for all there inspiring threads in here.:thumbs_up to you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

When I first looked at the unit, I thought of timing cams throughout the stroke. My question about tuning for the machine is how does hand torque come into play? I'm not asking the question very well, but I am imagining that there is a difference in how the bow would shoot from a man's hand with all of the muscles involved and different pressure points than how it would shoot out of the machine. 

After sighting in with the machine and then switching over to hand shooting do you notice a difference in group locations at 80 yards? My first guess would be yes you would see differences show up but then it comes down to, can you see a difference at 20 yards etc. Thanks for letting me pick your brain some on your new achievement.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

That is awesome. But conduit? Looks like gas pipe to me.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Clay34 said:


> When I first looked at the unit, I thought of timing cams throughout the stroke. My question about tuning for the machine is how does hand torque come into play? I'm not asking the question very well, but I am imagining that there is a difference in how the bow would shoot from a man's hand with all of the muscles involved and different pressure points than how it would shoot out of the machine.
> 
> After sighting in with the machine and then switching over to hand shooting do you notice a difference in group locations at 80 yards? My first guess would be yes you would see differences show up but then it comes down to, can you see a difference at 20 yards etc. Thanks for letting me pick your brain some on your new achievement.


A Human hand is of course going to shoot different then the machine (machine makes as far as I know no errors), but the machine shows exactly where the bow is preforming @ the yardage you choose. With this being said we then took a look @ the person shooting @ the same yards and made the correction in his shooting and the bow itself. When we did this @ 80 yards the shooter was about 4 inches away from where the machine was hitting. Then we made adjustments in the bow and brought it together. Thus hitting @ 80 yards well. As far as the way it sits in the machine, the holder, which is padded with commercial felt, fits the curve in the grip, thus acting like the palm and putting pressure on the curve. I also put two bolts on the bottom side to adjust tilt.


----------



## ex-okie (Mar 1, 2004)

What is the "conduit"? It looks like 3/4" pipe. Is that what you used? Looks very nice and useful.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks are deceiving. But I did pick it up in the electrical dept at home depot. The only thing I pick up out of the plumbing dept was the two tees and the close nipple.


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

Awesome job! Got any plans? How about a video showing it in action. I always wondered what the DIY ones looked like when shot compared to the Hooter Shooter! Either way thanks for sharing!


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

If you don't mind, I would like some more detailed pictures. Also tell us all the little details about why you lined things up like you did.

I really like your idea and I would like to make one of these if I have the tools and equipment to make the parts. I have a winch that I bought to make a draw board but this makes a draw board like a little inadequate.


----------



## bfoot (Dec 30, 2009)

Man, that is the best thing since sliced bread. Could you post detailed instructions listing materials, dimensions, etc. so those of us less talented can make one. 

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey guys I know your asking for plans, I will have to make some up, because it was a build as you go project. I had some things at home and some I bought at home depot.
As soon as I can I try to post them.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey Guys, if you want plans I did my best, so pm me with your email address and I will email them to you.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

PICS DISAPPEARED? Probably something I did. But any way Here they are.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Man you have long screws and gizmos all over that thing. How about and in depth tutorial on how it works. What are all the screws and adjustments doing.


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

Man, thanks for re-posting the pics...I was wondering if something was wrong with my computer or worse - my mind. Great worlk. I will have to try my hand at that now that I have my mig up and running and a new welding helmet. Did you put a parts list up yet? If not , I'd appreciate some clues of what you did that works and what you might change if you were to do it again please. Thanks.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

*Tutorial*

Be gentle guys we are archers not camera men!:shade: Just thought you would like to see the super shooter in action!:star:


Thanks diy guys!!!
Hutch~n~Son Archery LLC.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Very impressive. Thanks.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

great job!


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

Man that is sweet!!!


----------



## JeffreySlayR (Mar 1, 2006)

Excellent craftsmanship. Thanks for the video.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

I looked at my plans I saw I was in a hurry sorry AT'ers. If you have any questions pm me. Especially since they are not to detailed.


----------



## Deer Predator (Oct 1, 2010)

I have sighted my bow in with this machine, and it works very well.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

hunt123 said:


> That is awesome. But conduit? Looks like gas pipe to me.


That is actual electrical conduit, not EMT or electrical metallic tubing that most guys confuse and call conduit. My question is, is it ridged or IMC. Should have it stamped on the wall somewhere in a couple of spot down the length of it.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

neo71665 said:


> That is actual electrical conduit, not EMT or electrical metallic tubing that most guys confuse and call conduit. My question is, is it ridged or IMC. Should have it stamped on the wall somewhere in a couple of spot down the length of it.


I bought it in electrical dept. at home depot as far as I know the tag said 1-1/4 conduit. It is a thin walled metal galvanized.


----------



## badshot506 (Feb 6, 2008)

I am heading to Home depot now!! This is one of the best, easy to build, shooters I have seen yet. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

Clay34 said:


> ...My question about tuning for the machine is how does hand torque come into play?... ...I am imagining that there is a difference in how the bow would shoot from a man's hand...
> 
> The machine can't be used to sight the bow in because of the differences in the shooters. Even if you and I have the same draw length, use the same mechanical release, and use a peep sight, we will ultimately have different sight settings because of differences in our bow hand.
> 
> ...


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

pretty cool could also add a safety loop and use as a draw board for timing


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

Clay34 said:


> cool. I understand the twin rails but am interested in the attachment to the bow specifically. How much does it jump around on the release and what happens to everything (as in does it flail around so much upon the release that the life span will not be long). Congrats on a cool project again.
> 
> Rick


An older design bow such as in the demonstration video would jump more than a latest parallel limb designs. IMO you can see that the older bow doesn't jump to much.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

bambieslayer said:


> pretty cool could also add a safety loop and use as a draw board for timing


I have a safety clip on it. I wouldn't work on it with out it. It also makes is easy to work on the bow when drawn back. 










Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Don Schultz said:


> Clay34 said:
> 
> 
> > ...My question about tuning for the machine is how does hand torque come into play?... ...I am imagining that there is a difference in how the bow would shoot from a man's hand...
> ...


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Don Schultz said:


> An older design bow such as in the demonstration video would jump more than a latest parallel limb designs. IMO you can see that the older bow doesn't jump to much.


In fact the way this is designed there is minimal jump in any bow we have tried. The bottom is weighted. 















Hutch


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice design, Hutch! 

If you were going to make prototype #2, what modifications/improvements would you make?


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

Where are the planes i have looked every where?


----------



## YBSLO (Nov 3, 2005)

Page 1 says to pm hutch with your e-mail address & he will send you the plans.
i just pm'd him.
Cant wait for the plans to get started on this.


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Hunter Dave said:


> Nice design, Hutch!
> 
> If you were going to make prototype #2, what modifications/improvements would you make?


Nothing major, it has worked flawlessly for two years now. If I was considering any changes, It would be to make the base detachable. That would make it more portable. It doesn't way much at all. So moving it is easy. But the top being able to be removed would make transport easier.

Hutch


----------



## Elkslayer6x5 (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey I see where your hidding the video....... 1st time i seen that thing in action...dude it rocks nice work....like the basement too... must help out with all the snow :shade: or are you flooded now..


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

great


----------



## ronnie w (Feb 21, 2010)

I would like to have the plans if possible , really looks nice . my address is [email protected] . thanks Ronnie


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

bumping back to life :secret:


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Its still shooting, tuning , checking for draw length, and working perfect.


Hutch


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

One of these days.....

I have tons of heavy pipe. Just need to get time to build it. Then I would need time to use it too. LOL

Hopefully within a few years life will get a little less hectic. My soul needs to do some tinkering.


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

thwackaddict said:


> One of these days.....
> 
> I have tons of heavy pipe. Just need to get time to build it. Then I would need time to use it too. LOL
> 
> Hopefully within a few years life will get a little less hectic. My soul needs to do some tinkering.


Haha! Life is passing me by. Four years later and I am searching for this post again to refresh my memory.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Awesome build

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## camaro3rdgen (Apr 27, 2014)

Tagged, thanks for sharing.


----------

